# phinizy swamp warning !!!



## holler tree (Dec 17, 2011)

took my son out there this morning for our first hunt on this place. I have been seeing cars lined up along bobby jones so thats where we parked also. DO NOT park there we came out to find a wrecker hooking up to our ride home. evidently there is a no parking sign somewhere around there (according to the officer that was there) and they were having a field day charging $125.00 tow fee to everyone and ol barney definately had an attitude problem. I didnt see the sign or I wouldnt have parked there especially not with my son. good thing weve got such a deticated LEO around here I feel safer already knowing that those dangerous duck hunters will be off the streets for at least a little while. who cares about the waffle house 1 mile up the rd was robbed at gun point last night and lord only knows what else went on around here. anyway like I said DONT park there cause evidently they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2011)

There was a thread a couple weeks ago warning of this very thing.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 17, 2011)

way to much pressure in there... just not worth it.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Dec 17, 2011)

ya, there were a lot of trucks on the side of the road today....a lot(there was a line of 11 at one hole)


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2011)

91xjgawes said:


> way to much pressure in there... just not worth it.



Agreed and I hate that you got a ticket but at the same time the place will be a lot better hunting without all of the lazy duck hunters that don't want to go the extra mile to hunt it the right way


----------



## Raf Salazar (Dec 17, 2011)

rnelson5 said:


> Agreed and I hate that you got a ticket but at the same time the place will be a lot better hunting without all of the lazy duck hunters that don't want to go the extra mile to hunt it the right way



ya...i'm hoping there will be less hunters in the woods next time.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 17, 2011)

rnelson5 said:


> Agreed and I hate that you got a ticket but at the same time the place will be a lot better hunting without all of the lazy duck hunters that don't want to go the extra mile to hunt it the right way



Least we didnt get towed! 

The rest of season i will probably be out on the hill.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 18, 2011)

Now it will just push them all to the ponds


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Dec 18, 2011)

holler tree said:


> took my son out there this morning for our first hunt on this place. I have been seeing cars lined up along bobby jones so thats where we parked also. DO NOT park there we came out to find a wrecker hooking up to our ride home. evidently there is a no parking sign somewhere around there (according to the officer that was there) and they were having a field day charging $125.00 tow fee to everyone and ol barney definately had an attitude problem. I didnt see the sign or I wouldnt have parked there especially not with my son. good thing weve got such a deticated LEO around here I feel safer already knowing that those dangerous duck hunters will be off the streets for at least a little while. who cares about the waffle house 1 mile up the rd was robbed at gun point last night and lord only knows what else went on around here. anyway like I said DONT park there cause evidently they have nothing better to do.



Richmond County has always stopped people from parking on the side of Bobby Jones at Phinizy Swamp. It is an Interstate so state law prohibits you from parking there period. There does not have to be "No Parking" signs. Use a little common sense, quit whining, and stop bashing the LEO's for doing there job. You were the one in the wrong. But hey I guess since everyone else was doing it it's ok.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 18, 2011)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Richmond County has always stopped people from parking on the side of Bobby Jones at Phinizy Swamp. It is an Interstate so state law prohibits you from parking there period. There does not have to be "No Parking" signs. Use a little common sense, quit whining, and stop bashing the LEO's for doing there job. You were the one in the wrong. But hey I guess since everyone else was doing it it's ok.



Wow...


----------



## bm708 (Dec 18, 2011)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Richmond County has always stopped people from parking on the side of Bobby Jones at Phinizy Swamp. It is an Interstate so state law prohibits you from parking there period. There does not have to be "No Parking" signs. Use a little common sense, quit whining, and stop bashing the LEO's for doing there job. You were the one in the wrong. But hey I guess since everyone else was doing it it's ok.



I have to agree. You park on the side of an Interstate and see no problem with that? Common sense is not so common.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2011)

Yall need to bring your wives with you and leave them at the truck so they can tell the popos that all these trucks ran out of gas and the hubbys have all walked to get gas.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 18, 2011)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Richmond County has always stopped people from parking on the side of Bobby Jones at Phinizy Swamp.I honestly didnt know this like I stated in the OP every wensday and saturday there is always a line of cars It is an Interstate so state law prohibits you from parking there period. actually its an expressway and no I dont care to know the differenceThere does not have to be "No Parking" signs. like I stated earlier if I had seen them me and my son would have made other arrangementsUse a little common sense, quit whining, and stop bashing the LEO's for doing there job. wasnt whining just giving a friendly warning to anyone else who might be fixing to make the same mistake I did. FYI my son has always admired cops from the time he was big enough to walk up and shake their hand he has always done so. but I saw a look come over his face that I will never forget when "barney" acted the way he did. that admiration is gone now for sure all because of one cop with a chip on his shoulder.You were the one in the wrong. yes I was and I paid my towing billBut hey I guess since everyone else was doing it it's ok.yeah when you ride by everyday and ALWAYS see a line of trucks I fell right in and got caught in the big STING operation


we were there just trying to have a good time wasnt looking to cause a stink and I will admit I should have done my homework and I could have avoided this whole mess but really?? calling the tow trucks in ?? a few warning tickets would have accomplished the same results without leaving people stranded on the side of a rd that you arent suppose to even park on ???   .


----------



## holler tree (Dec 18, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Yall need to bring your wives with you and leave them at the truck so they can tell the popos that all these trucks ran out of gas and the hubbys have all walked to get gas.


----------



## CountryRoad (Dec 19, 2011)

They tried writing warning tickets for 2 months during the first part of deer season, and some hunters didn't care. In my mind the police had no other choice. It's a safety issue to have that many trucks parked on the side of Bobby Jones.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 19, 2011)

Raf Salazar said:


> ya, there were a lot of trucks on the side of the road today....a lot(there was a line of 11 at one hole)



o my lord! Iv never been to this spot, but how big is it? If I pulled up to one of of hunting spots and saw only a couple cars already there, I think I would just go somewhere else and congratulate the others that had beat me to the spot. I sure wouldn't have been number 12 that they had to tow!


----------

